# my planted tank



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

hello guys, this is my 2weeks old planted tank for my juvi rbp. i hope you like it...
suggestions and comments are very much welcome for me to improve it more..no ferts and co2 yet...and 1.3wpg for lighting.
plants are vallis, e. belheri.cabomba,e. cordifollia(?),anascharis(?)..substrate: river sand and pebbles.
thanks!!!


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

beautiful setup. only one suggestion. if those are goldfish, take them out b4 they become food and kill your p's.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice overhanging roots on the driftwood.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice setup. i like it alot. the only thing i would suggest is to get some java moss growing on your driftwood.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

co-inhabitants were danios, barb(?),and molly,and shrimps.. i just used them to cycle the tank. 
for the moss, ive tried it before but it dosnt grow and dies due to high temp of water, moss loves cold water rather than hot i thionk, correct me if im wrong.
Thank you guyz for the comment. i hope you like it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

how hot do you have it? Mine grows at 78 F without problems.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

maknwar said:


> how hot do you have it? Mine grows at 78 F without problems.


water temp is 30-32C ?/90F...thats y moss is not for me....


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

harsh69100 said:


> how hot do you have it? Mine grows at 78 F without problems.


water temp is 30-32C ?/90F...thats y moss is not for me....
[/quote]
theres really no reason to have it that high. unless its that hot inside your house.







77-80 degrees is plenty.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i have mine at 83oF and i think thats still too hot. turn it down just a bit.


----------



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

harsh69100 said:


> hello guys, this is my 2weeks old planted tank for my juvi rbp. i hope you like it...
> suggestions and comments are very much welcome for me to improve it more..no ferts and co2 yet...and 1.3wpg for lighting.
> plants are vallis, e. belheri.cabomba,e. cordifollia(?),anascharis(?)..substrate: river sand and pebbles.
> thanks!!!
> ...


Tank set up looks awesome. Where did you get the drift wood?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i like it....... looks great br0.....


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i got this driftwood from the root of a fallen tree after the typhoon. i just cleaned and soaked it about a week.
thanks for the comment guys.
hope to post some updates soon...


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

harsh69100 said:


> how hot do you have it? Mine grows at 78 F without problems.


water temp is 30-32C ?/90F...thats y moss is not for me....
[/quote]
dial back the temp about 10F man. 90F is too hot.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice setup, however i would change the substrate to either all sadn or all gravel becasue to me it doesnt flow together with the way its currently setup. Other then that is very nice and the driftwood is awsome.

I also think you should reduce the temp to about 80F


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> nice setup, however i would change the substrate to either all sadn or all gravel becasue to me it doesnt flow together with the way its currently setup. Other then that is very nice and the driftwood is awsome.
> 
> I also think you should reduce the temp to about 80F


 I dunno i like the look of the substrate..great tank man keep up the good work. Take the temp down a bit 90 degrees is REALLY high...an optimal temp for piranha should just be hovering over 80 F


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Domelotta said:


> beautiful setup. only one suggestion. if those are goldfish, take them out b4 they become food and kill your p's.


thats like saying if you have sex you will get aids and die.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOWee!

Thats a HIGH temp!!!

Turn it down friend!!!

Do you like getting in a pool thats that hot!?!?!?!


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

right now the temp is ranging from 28-30 deg celsius(86-90 F). i dont use heater because i live in a temperate country, water change is every other day to balance temp to 28-30, and this was a big prob for me now, correct me if im wrong that if you have planted tanks water change should be done every week am i right? so a water change for every other day is bad for my plants? pls i need some answers please, masters in planted tanks please i need inputs here, thanks.
And one more thing, my tank has brown alage maybe due to my water change routine? need help to get rid of this algae, i have cleaning crews like shrimp and bristke nose pleco in the tank, need help guys. thanks again








this is my tank now.
this is one of my p's


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

great looking set up. Just scrape the brown algae off when you see it, it will eventually go away. Weekly water changes are good for planted tanks, just dont gravel vac. You could do it every other day depending on what your nitrates and other reading are. Gotta have some nitrates for the plants, from the fish or from dosing.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice job,looks like their own habitat


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

thank you guys for the comments, still combating brown algae. i hope that this tank will last.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would take those leaves out of there as well. other than that it looks great.


----------

